# Schwinn Stingray Bicentennial



## Praster89 (Sep 24, 2019)

Here is my decked out 76 Bicentennial


----------



## bficklin (Sep 25, 2019)

Very nice [emoji631]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

